# The Weather



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

It mightn't apply for some countries... but in England it certainly does.
Will you play in any weather? Wind, rain or shine?

I know a lot of golfers don't like to get wet and would rather not play in the rain. Does it bother you to play in the rain? It's harder because your your club and grips getting wet.

Have you ever played in the thunder and lightening? It's so scary! My playing partner held up his 1 iron because 'it is so hard to hit'.
x


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

.x.Bethan.x. said:


> It mightn't apply for some countries... but in England it certainly does.
> Will you play in any weather? Wind, rain or shine?
> 
> I know a lot of golfers don't like to get wet and would rather not play in the rain. Does it bother you to play in the rain? It's harder because your your club and grips getting wet.
> ...



Don't really mind playing in the wet aslong as it's not tipping it down and aslong as i have a coat/umbrella and i'm warm. 

But thunder and lightning gets a bit scary due to the size of golf courses, its gonna get hit


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Just depends on how bad it gets. Here in Colorado, we don't generally have to wait long for a storm to pass, so I rarely play in a steady rain. I don't even own a rain suit. 

And thunderstorms are dangerous, especially on a golf course. No way I'll stay out in one. I've been close enough that I've had my hair stand on end... that's too close for me. My home course blows a siren and closes when the weather service we subscribe to issues a warning. Nobody is allowed on the course when there is lightning in the area. Our sister course had 3 people hit by a lightning strike last year on their driving range and one of them died, so they are very serious about that. Colorado is one of the worst states for lightning deaths because we have almost daily afternoon storms that roll off the mountains in the summer, and lots of golf courses directly in their path.... a bad combination


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

I find it fun to play in the rain...Although i rather be playing and get caught in a storm i knew was coming then to go out and start in the rain. So i guess i don't really wanna play in the rain. I played alot more in the rain cuz i would get dropped off when i was little so either way i had to play/practice at least so i ended up playing in the rain alot.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

While I prefer to play in warm, windless conditions, I have played in all kinds of weather. Rain, snow, sleet, thunderstorms (I do get off the course till they blow over)


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I tried playing in a heavy down pour rain.
Boy it was tough. Tougher than strong criss cross wind.

But its pretty nice seeing your ball, swishing through the ripples of water due to your good shot.

The top spin flies like a dart.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't really mind rain, cold or wind. You get used to it after playing high school golf. :dunno: 

That said, I'm not above skipping golf for a day if it's gonna clear up soon.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I won't usually play in the rain. To begin with, we have nice weather all year, so if I miss a day, it's no big thing. Secondly, Miami is the lightning capital of the world and we get strikes even in the most gentle drizzling rain, much less big thunder storms like we have every afternoon this time of year. Lastly, because of the sandy soil, a lot of courses close when it's raining because they get too badly damaged from people on the course.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't mind rain..but if I see lighning, I'm outta there! Not sticking around in a thunderstorm, when I''m holding a lightning rod in my hands..

I played 10 holes today, in a good, strong rain, but then I saw some lighning and such, and I decided I better get outta there...shame to, I had a good round going..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

yall ever seen that commercial where those two guys are sitting by the sack waiting for the storm to pass?


----------

